# how do I run .net framework on mac??



## layla8820 (Mar 1, 2009)

hey guys,
I have a mac osx and I need a program installed but my mac doesnt have the .net framework. I tried installing a virtual pc but when I downloaded the windows p from a torrent It couldnt install. Im really lost and Have no idea what to do because I am not veyr good at these things. can somebody please advice me


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

You can use boot camp to install both Windows and Mac, then install the .Net framework onto the Windows side. Also downloading Windows Xp using torrents, or any other similar method is illegal and against the rules here.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

We do not support Windows software downloaded from a torrent. You need to buy a legal copy of Windows to use. Closing thread.

But you can try using this open source .NET package: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page

Also, please do not post duplicate threads.


----------

